# SD card for Nikon D5100



## hussain143 (May 31, 2012)

Is it recommended to get 64gb ? Or should I get smaller for a better performance


----------



## nmoody (May 31, 2012)

Typically its a good idea to get smaller ones because less of your pictures will be gone if the memory card fails or if it becomes corrupted. 8GB is a good size for me. But I do own a few 32GB's just because I got a good deal on them.


----------



## jrizal (May 31, 2012)

I'd go for Class 10 SDHC cards though Class 6 cards are the minimum. Also, do note that not all Class 10 SDHC cards are equal. I have a Sandisk Extreme SDHC card which I believe has 3X faster read speeds than regular ones. Lexar cards are also fast too. Write speed AFAIK are similar. Personally, I'd go for a 16GB card as they cost around $16 against $10-$12 Class 10 8GB card (value for money of course.)


----------

